# Placement in ankle of Denovo Cartilaye allograft



## medicode3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good Morning Fellow Coders:

I have an ortho doc that is going to be placing a Denovo Cartilaye allograft on a pt after an excision of a talus bone cyst, also osteotomy tibia medial malleolus and harvest of distal tibia bone graft.  Does anyone have any idea on the CPT code that would be used for "Placement of Denovo Cartilaye allograft"?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you!!
Sheri McCoy, CPC
Akron, Ohio


----------



## kamiles (Aug 9, 2010)

Contact the Zimmer Reimbursement Hotline at 1-866-946-0444 they can give you coding information.


----------

